# Heated Steering Wheel retrofit?



## danporges (Dec 31, 2017)

I just took delivery of an Atlas SE Tech 4motion R-Line. I really want the heated steering wheel from the Premium. Is it possible to retrofit that part onto my SE? Does it just plug in or am I going to have to completely rewire the car to install that?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Does your vehicle already have the control switch for that feature? Does your vehicle already have the special clock spring for power to the SW? Can you think of any reason VW would give away free wiring in the 95% of vehicles w/o the feature? Buyers whine enough about price already....


----------



## danporges (Dec 31, 2017)

Im surprised im the only one who had this question and that no one has been able to identify whether this is doable or not.... no one?


----------



## Fgv1it (May 23, 2017)

I asked the same question at a VW dealership about a week ago, and they couldn't tell me. Moreover, they did not show much interest in finding out for me. I have an SEL 4Motion (non premium), and I too would like to retrofit a heated wheel.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Fgv1it said:


> I asked the same question at a VW dealership about a week ago, and they couldn't tell me. Moreover, they did not show much interest in finding out for me. I have an SEL 4Motion (non premium), and I too would like to retrofit a heated wheel.


Maybe the dealer can't believe an owner would be so silly. If you need a heated SW, not sure you are healthy enough to be driving.


----------



## atlas tsi shrugged (Jan 26, 2018)

While this is something I wish I could retrofit as well, I realize it's probably not as easy as it sounds. Not only would you have to replace the steering wheel itself, but also the wiring harness, the control unit, and add the button to turn it on. I would suggest buying a good pair of gloves as an alternative.


----------



## aledford814 (May 15, 2013)

I'm a couple days late to the party but I'm a dealer Technician and I'll look into this.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fgv1it (May 23, 2017)

aledford814 said:


> I'm a couple days late to the party but I'm a dealer Technician and I'll look into this.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you, aledford814. Your guidance will be much appreciated. I am serious about doing this retrofit, even if I have to buy the components. Please let us know what you find.


----------



## danporges (Dec 31, 2017)

aledford814 said:


> I'm a couple days late to the party but I'm a dealer Technician and I'll look into this.


Any update? I am very serious about getting this done, or at least getting the parts ordered if its possible.


----------



## aledford814 (May 15, 2013)

Waiting to get my hands on one to check if button is prewired


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aledford814 (May 15, 2013)

I've nearly compiled all the information I need. The button is not prewired so the whole button assembly would need replaced along with the steering wheel, and clockspring. Wires would need run from the button the the J519 and reprogramming in control module(s). Still need to research what needs done in VCDS. I can tell you that parts alone are going to be at least in the ballpark of $1000


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fgv1it (May 23, 2017)

Thank you for the info, Aledford. When you complete your investigation, I'll have a couple of questions, but in the meantime, I appreciate the work that you're doing on our behalf.


----------



## dephantn (Dec 12, 2017)

*Heated steering wheel retrofit*

My Egolf 2017 SEL full load but not heated steering wheel, very disappointed, specially in here Toronto Canada winter minus.
I bought new heated wheel ( 2016 Passat / Tiguan ) from Europe and clock ring ( used ). 
Will retrofit mine. 
It's not too hard to do, I have a lot of experiences of retrofit same wheel ( but in BMW).
Will take photo, video and step by step and will post. 
FYI, the new OEM wheel, exactly shape and size and the used clock ring total only $350, worthy to do have warm hand in winter.
By the way, I can sell the replacement & clock ( only 1000 miles, pretty new) for $150.

May be after that, will retrofit " auto lift gate" for hatchback .( another disappointed )


----------



## Hedgehodge (Nov 7, 2008)

Bubble bursted 😢 buying sel non prem. At least I can get auto high beams easily, lane assist and, only wish it had leather in sel for the price, sigh


----------

